# MBTA question...



## Burner1 (Jul 30, 2002)

The MBTA web site was not very helpful. I thought they just had an academy (or it's on-going). Does anyone have information on how many they hire at a time? When they may hire? If your in the top 100 is there a chance? Spoke to legal in HRD the other day about some issues, and they stated there are a lot of people on the layoff list. Not too much chance of getting hired anyway in my "residency" town since they will probably end up in receivership! Thanks in advance...


----------



## female p.o. (Sep 29, 2002)

From what I understand they hired some of the layed off Springfield cops and haven't hired anymore since..........


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

They just hired 28 earlier this year. I believe 7 of them were Springfield lay-offs.


----------



## luap112 (Jan 24, 2003)

MBTA does have and on going academy right know they hired 28 peple plus the various other agencies that have recruits in there academy . The 7 laid off Springfield officers had to go through a mini- academy 2 weeks I think to refresh on some laws Juv. Railroad etc Their was an article back in late Aug about the class in the Herald I think someone posted the article somwhere here.


----------



## q5_po (Aug 23, 2002)

I was talking with a T-Cop at court yesturday. He said that the Springfield lay-offs were getting ready to bail on the T and get re-hired in Springfield. Nice, huh! They took 7 jobs from us that wanted them.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

I heard an unconfirmed rumor (as always) from a resource of unknown reliability that the T is going to be hiring "like 50" people in the beginning of next year.


----------



## Mortal knight (Jun 17, 2003)

50 spots X 2 +1 = 101 names. Yep, that gets them alittle closer to picking me at 460/100 :twisted:


----------



## q5_po (Aug 23, 2002)

Officer Dunngeon said:


> I heard an unconfirmed rumor (as always) from a resource of unknown reliability that the T is going to be hiring "like 50" people in the beginning of next year.


Its not a rumor!


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2003)

Well I guess the first 50 guys in desert camo that step off the plane at Logan will be stepping into those jobs. Unless you had some sand in your ears recently, I don't think you'll be riding the train any time soon. ](*,)


----------



## Easton (Apr 16, 2003)

They have an academy going now with a number of agencies as well as 13 of their own. they will be running another academy after graduation in jan. Unless your a vet forget it..........


----------



## dimen24 (Sep 25, 2003)

50? hmmm I got a nice #45 spot, we'll have to see...


----------

